# Study permit rejected



## 1355242 (Nov 13, 2016)

Hello everyone, My brother applied for Study permit for Canada. He already got in a university and has to start by January/Feb.
He got rejected by Canadian embassy in Abu dhabi (applied from Pakistan).
The reason provided was:
You have not satisfied me that you would leave Canada at the end of your stay. In reaching this decision i considered several factors: purpose of visit.
Kindly guide us as he already paid his fee for the semester. 
(I also have heard once visa is rejected its not possible to get it the next time. )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Can you print out the exact wording of the refusal letter?


----------



## 1355242 (Nov 13, 2016)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Can you print out the exact wording of the refusal letter?













Other than that its just the reasons i have mentioned in original post


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

We would need to see the exact rationale given by the Consulate - your stating that "Purpose of Visit" was a reason for refusal could mean anything and without knowing the _exact_ rationale that the entry clearance officer has given, it's impossible for us to be able to give suggestions.

The passage that you have supplied just states that there are a number of factors that are considered when adjudicating an application and the list of items are just a few of the factors that they consider and the factors may or may not apply to your brother's application - in other words, it's a generic "one size fits most" response given to failed applicants and doesn't give specifics as to what it was that caused the application to fail.

The letter states "You are welcome to reapply if you feel that you can respond to these concerns and you can demonstrate that your situation meets the requirements..." We would need to see the exact wording of the reason(s) the entry clearance officer has refused and not just the preamble that you've supplied in order for us to offer suggestions as to how your brother can demonstrate that his situation meets the requirements for a Canadian study permit.


----------



## 1355242 (Nov 13, 2016)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> We would need to see the exact rationale given by the Consulate - your stating that "Purpose of Visit" was a reason for refusal could mean anything and without knowing the _exact_ rationale that the entry clearance officer has given, it's impossible for us to be able to give suggestions.
> 
> The passage that you have supplied just states that there are a number of factors that are considered when adjudicating an application and the list of items are just a few of the factors that they consider and the factors may or may not apply to your brother's application - in other words, it's a generic "one size fits most" response given to failed applicants and doesn't give specifics as to what it was that caused the application to fail.
> 
> The letter states "You are welcome to reapply if you feel that you can respond to these concerns and you can demonstrate that your situation meets the requirements..." We would need to see the exact wording of the reason(s) the entry clearance officer has refused and not just the preamble that you've supplied in order for us to offer suggestions as to how your brother can demonstrate that his situation meets the requirements for a Canadian study permit.






You have not satisfied me that you would leave Canada at the end of your stay. In reaching this decision i considered several factors. 



This piece is already provided in original post. This is the only reason given by officer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

"You have not satisfied me that you would leave Canada at the end of your stay. In reaching this decision I considered several factors." is really vague. What are the "...several factors." that they considered?

If you say that they're not satisfied that your brother will leave Canada at the end of his stay, did they not provide a reason why they aren't satisfied that he'll leave? What reason(s) do they give to make them suspicious that he won't leave?

What about the "To help you understand my decision, the reason(s) are provided following pages" that are mentioned in the letter? What is written on those pages?

There's got to be more to the story than what you are telling us.


----------



## 1355242 (Nov 13, 2016)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> "You have not satisfied me that you would leave Canada at the end of your stay. In reaching this decision I considered several factors." is really vague.
> 
> If you say that they're not satisfied that your brother will leave Canada at the end of his stay, did they not provide a reason why they aren't satisfied that he'll leave? What reason(s) do they give to make them suspicious that he won't leave?
> 
> ...




You can check it below.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Lots of people use the student visa as a way to get into Canada. Their purpose is not receiving an education that could further their professional career in their home country, but receiving a visa that allows you to stay in Canada for a while. While they are here, they hope to find a partner (marriage) so that they can stay in Canada, or they hope to find a job that qualifies for staying in Canada. 
If the embassy/consulate (depending on where you apply) thinks that your main reason to study in Canada is not what it is supposed to be, they will refuse.

Regarding to your brother having paid his tuition: let him contact the university and let them know he has to withdraw as he didn't get his visa. They will refund most of the money (except for a small admin fee).


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

What school was your brother supposed to attend?


----------



## 1355242 (Nov 13, 2016)

colchar said:


> What school was your brother supposed to attend?




NYIT Vancouver. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

xasifsaeedx said:


> NYIT Vancouver.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never heard of that school until today - looking at their prospectus, there are better schools in Vancouver that have better/more widely recognised programs and are also schools to which international students are more likely to apply to attend... if your brother wanted to do a short English language course, that type of school might be ok but if he wants to do a BSc or a Masters, then there are better schools in Vancouver (UBC, Simon Fraser University, British Columbia Institute of Technology). 

I also don't know how the school can offer all of the programs in its calendar, given it's in an office building in the middle of the downtown core (I used to work in a building down the street from where NYIT is located)... the building is big but only has a finite amount of space.


----------



## 1355242 (Nov 13, 2016)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Never heard of that school until today - looking at their prospectus, there are better schools in Vancouver that have better/more widely recognised programs and are also schools to which international students are more likely to apply to attend... if your brother wanted to do a short English language course, that type of school might be ok but if he wants to do a BSc or a Masters, then there are better schools in Vancouver (UBC, Simon Fraser University, British Columbia Institute if Technology).
> 
> 
> 
> I also don't know how the school can offer all of the programs in its calendar, given it's in an office building in the middle of the downtown core (I used to work in a building down the street from where NYIT is located)... the building is big but only has a finite amount of space.




Thanks for the info. I know the university is below average but he was afraid he wont get in any other university. I also suggested him to transfer once he is there. However his visa is rejected so there is nothing we can do about it. P.s he wants to do Masters. I too am going to Aus for Msc and will suggest him to do the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

What program did he apply for?
What is his current educational and professional background?


----------



## 1355242 (Nov 13, 2016)

EVHB said:


> What program did he apply for?
> 
> What is his current educational and professional background?




He did his bachelors in IT and has enrolled in MS IT networking.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

xasifsaeedx said:


> NYIT Vancouver.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Well that might have something to do with it as NYIT Vancouver is a minor regional campus of a private American university and is not a recognized member of the Association of Universities and Colleges of Canada.

In Canada, accreditation comes from having a provincial charter and membership in AUCC (Association of Universities and Colleges Canada). The school you mentioned does not meet this criteria and is thus not an accredited university.

If your brother applied for a study permit to study at a university that is not accredited that would raise _major_ red flags with immigration.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

xasifsaeedx said:


> Thanks for the info. I know the university is below average but he was afraid he wont get in any other university. I also suggested him to transfer once he is there.


He wouldn't be able to do that, for two reasons. First, it is not an accredited university so he cannot transfer from there to a real university. Second, a study permit will allow study at a specific institution and will not allow transfers.


----------



## 1355242 (Nov 13, 2016)

colchar said:


> Well that might have something to do with it as NYIT Vancouver is a minor regional campus of a private American university and is not a recognized member of the Association of Universities and Colleges of Canada.
> 
> In Canada, accreditation comes from having a provincial charter and membership in AUCC (Association of Universities and Colleges Canada). The school you mentioned does not meet this criteria and is thus not an accredited university.
> 
> If your brother applied for a study permit to study at a university that is not accredited that would raise _major_ red flags with immigration.




Thank you so much. Now i know


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1355242 (Nov 13, 2016)

colchar said:


> He wouldn't be able to do that, for two reasons. First, it is not an accredited university so he cannot transfer from there to a real university. Second, a study permit will allow study at a specific institution and will not allow transfers.




Thanks for the info


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashutosh.kulkarni (Jun 25, 2016)

xasifsaeedx said:


> You can check it below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's not this letter that needs the inspection, but what exactly was mentioned in the Visa Application under "Purpose of Visit". If there wasn't satisfactory explanation of how long does he (your brother) intend to stay or future plans (if any), then that might have influenced his decision.
Could you share the Purpose of Visit section filled in to the Visa Application?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

ashutosh.kulkarni said:


> I think it's not this letter that needs the inspection, but what exactly was mentioned in the Visa Application under "Purpose of Visit". If there wasn't satisfactory explanation of how long does he (your brother) intend to stay or future plans (if any), then that might have influenced his decision.
> Could you share the Purpose of Visit section filled in to the Visa Application?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk



The school he is registered to attend isn't a legit, accredited one so that will be the reason for refusal. And based upon the OP's comments, his brother won't get into a legit university so what is the point of going further with this application?


----------



## 1355242 (Nov 13, 2016)

colchar said:


> The school he is registered to attend isn't a legit, accredited one so that will be the reason for refusal. And based upon the OP's comments, his brother won't get into a legit university so what is the point of going further with this application?




Its not he wont get into other schools, its just my brother applied to NYIT and got accepted. After that he didn't want to apply to other schools as it will take more time and money. He already has taken 2 years off after BSc.
The first time he applied he just consulted a migration agent and upon his suggestions he applied to NYIT.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

xasifsaeedx said:


> Its not he wont get into other schools, its just my brother applied to NYIT and got accepted. After that he didn't want to apply to other schools as it will take more time and money. He already has taken 2 years off after BSc.
> The first time he applied he just consulted a migration agent and upon his suggestions he applied to NYIT.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll bet that that "agent" charged your brother a whole lot of money to tell him that admission to NYIT would get him a study visa to Canada and it makes me furious that the "agent" clearly doesn't know anything about the "schools" they're promoting or how the immigration process works and will tell their clients anything, just to collect their fee.

I'm sorry that your brother has had this experience.


----------



## 1355242 (Nov 13, 2016)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> I'll bet that that "agent" charged your brother a whole lot of money to tell him that admission to NYIT would get him a study visa to Canada and it makes me furious that the "agent" clearly doesn't know anything about the "schools" they're promoting or how the immigration process works and will tell their clients anything, just to collect their fee.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry that your brother has had this experience.




Thanks for kind words and yeah the agent did charged him. I am also against this whole agent thing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

xasifsaeedx said:


> Thanks for kind words and yeah the agent did charged him. I am also against this whole agent thing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish Canada had a MARA system like they do in Australia... it would make things a whole lot easier for people wishing to come to Canada.


----------



## 1355242 (Nov 13, 2016)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> I wish Canada had a MARA system like they do in Australia... it would make things a whole lot easier for people wishing to come to Canada.




Yep. You can easily find a mara agent in your area but i believe that doing the process by yourself is better paying loads of money to agents and consultancies sucks. If you can do the process by yourself why pay an agent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I agree... I'm in the process of having my daughter registered as Canadian. The process was pretty simple... I looked at the Canadian High Commission London website and followed the directions that they have there. Don't know how long it will be before they decide that I am indeed Canadian born and therefore my daughter qualifies for citizenship.


----------



## 1355242 (Nov 13, 2016)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> I agree... I'm in the process of having my daughter registered as Canadian. The process was pretty simple... I looked at the Canadian High Commission London website and followed the directions that they have there. Don't know how long it will be before they decide that I am indeed Canadian born and therefore my daughter qualifies for citizenship.






Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I googled the school, and it looks like most applications for study permits get refused if this school is involved.

Let your brother have a look at public universities/colleges. That way, he's always ok with that part of the application.
He will have to google for a list, as education is a provincial matter and not a federal one. So let him google
public universities _[name of province where he would like to study]_
public colleges [name of province where he would like to study]


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

xasifsaeedx said:


> Its not he wont get into other schools, its just my brother applied to NYIT and got accepted. After that he didn't want to apply to other schools as it will take more time and money. He already has taken 2 years off after BSc.


In post #12 you said: " _I know the university is below average but he was afraid he wont get in any other university_" which certainly makes it sound like he wouldn't get into a real university.




> The first time he applied he just consulted a migration agent and upon his suggestions he applied to NYIT.



That was an incredibly ill-advised thing to do. First, why would he let an immigration agent determine which school he went to? Second, doing that makes it sound like he was more concerned with getting out of India than with getting a proper education somewhere. And third, listening to some random agent sure as hell didn't work out well for him.

And seeing as that school is a private, unaccredited one I am doubtful that he will get back whatever tuition he has paid. If he is lucky he will get some of it back, but he will not get all of it back.


----------



## 1355242 (Nov 13, 2016)

colchar said:


> In post #12 you said: " _I know the university is below average but he was afraid he wont get in any other university_" which certainly makes it sound like he wouldn't get into a real university.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well here is the thing.
My brother didn't do much research, he wanted to go with the old route (agent) and loses hope quickly and didn't want to apply to other universities such as Ucal,Usask,ubc and so on. I suggested him to apply to UBC but he wanted to get into Winter semester 2017 and to do that he had to go with below average university. 
Anyhow I ask the moderators to close this Topic as i already have found a solution ( apply to a better university and avoid any consultancy)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

